# ARC Summary: (THROTTLED)



## local (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi
I've problem with ARC on FreeBSD 9.2 (amd64 zfs on root). 



```
zpool list
NAME    SIZE  ALLOC   FREE    CAP  DEDUP  HEALTH  ALTROOT
zroot  7.25T  6.24T  1.01T    86%  1.00x  ONLINE  -
```


```
------------------------------------------------------------------------
ZFS Subsystem Report				Mon Oct 14 17:54:28 2013
------------------------------------------------------------------------

System Memory:

	20.38%	3.10	GiB Active,	13.24%	2.01	GiB Inact
	62.48%	9.50	GiB Wired,	3.26%	507.51	MiB Cache
	0.63%	97.76	MiB Free,	0.01%	1.92	MiB Gap

	Real Installed:				16.00	GiB
	Real Available:			98.17%	15.71	GiB
	Real Managed:			96.82%	15.21	GiB

	Logical Total:				16.00	GiB
	Logical Used:			83.73%	13.40	GiB
	Logical Free:			16.27%	2.60	GiB

Kernel Memory:					5.78	GiB
	Data:				99.59%	5.76	GiB
	Text:				0.41%	24.11	MiB

Kernel Memory Map:				8.56	GiB
	Size:				65.15%	5.57	GiB
	Free:				34.85%	2.98	GiB
								Page:  1
------------------------------------------------------------------------

[B]ARC Summary: (THROTTLED)[/B]
	Storage pool Version:			5000
	Filesystem Version:			5
	Memory Throttle Count:			4.86k

ARC Misc:
	Deleted:				719.32m
	Recycle Misses:				18.46m
	Mutex Misses:				4.56m
	Evict Skips:				4.56m

ARC Size:				41.41%	5.88	GiB
	Target Size: (Adaptive)		41.41%	5.88	GiB
	Min Size (Hard Limit):		12.50%	1.78	GiB
	Max Size (High Water):		8:1	14.21	GiB

ARC Size Breakdown:
	Recently Used Cache Size:	92.95%	5.47	GiB
	Frequently Used Cache Size:	7.05%	424.58	MiB

ARC Hash Breakdown:
	Elements Max:				1.16m
	Elements Current:		32.80%	381.24k
	Collisions:				643.24m
	Chain Max:				30
	Chains:					103.78k
								Page:  2
------------------------------------------------------------------------

ARC Efficiency:					839.63m
	Cache Hit Ratio:		93.39%	784.14m
	Cache Miss Ratio:		6.61%	55.50m
	Actual Hit Ratio:		85.30%	716.21m

	Data Demand Efficiency:		99.13%	487.70m
	Data Prefetch Efficiency:	27.32%	57.62m

	CACHE HITS BY CACHE LIST:
	  Anonymously Used:		8.12%	63.70m
	  Most Recently Used:		21.00%	164.64m
	  Most Frequently Used:		70.34%	551.58m
	  Most Recently Used Ghost:	0.15%	1.17m
	  Most Frequently Used Ghost:	0.39%	3.05m

	CACHE HITS BY DATA TYPE:
	  Demand Data:			61.65%	483.44m
	  Prefetch Data:		2.01%	15.74m
	  Demand Metadata:		29.69%	232.78m
	  Prefetch Metadata:		6.65%	52.18m

	CACHE MISSES BY DATA TYPE:
	  Demand Data:			7.68%	4.26m
	  Prefetch Data:		75.47%	41.88m
	  Demand Metadata:		12.49%	6.93m
	  Prefetch Metadata:		4.36%	2.42m
```


Any sugestion are welcome.


----------

